# Work in progress theater



## jf4everstereo (Oct 23, 2009)

Well I have been a viewer for quite some time and have gotten many ideas here from everyone and thought I would share my system progress. Currently trying to find a Martin Logan Cinema on our local Craigslist for the system to match the L and R. 

Tell me your thoughts and ideas for exspansion! Need some advice on nice sound treatment too!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice. Might I suggest some cable management and maybe replace those bright white outlet covers with either dark wood or dark plastic.

Heres the cable wrap I use. Look around and youll likely find better prices.

http://www.amazon.com/Techflex-Spli...4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1326178231&sr=1-4


----------

